# Koi Reportage bei N24



## koi-express (2. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat die gestern Abend bei N24 die Reportage über den Koi Doktor Dr. Bretzinger gesehen.
Ich war natürlich direkt dabei und hab´s mir angeschaut.
Also ich fand den Beitrag sehr interessant, wie sind da eure Meinungen?

Ich find, sowas sollte ruhig öfter mal kommen.

Viele Grüße
Mel.............die dachte das der Winter bald rum ist
______________
www.koi-forum-pfalz.de


----------



## kwoddel (2. März 2006)

*AW: Koi Reportage bei N24*

Hallo 
Leider nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    VERPENNT


----------



## Thorsten (2. März 2006)

*AW: Koi Reportage bei N24*

Hi Thorsten,

wie immer verpasst


----------



## Steffen (2. März 2006)

*AW: Koi Reportage bei N24*

hi...

leider auch nicht gesehen!!! könnte man nicht ein Thema aufmachen wo man sowas vorher reinschreiben kann damit es keiner verpaßt ??


----------



## Annett (3. März 2006)

*AW: Koi Reportage bei N24*

Hallo zusammen,

Ihr könnte solche Termine ja auch in den Kalender schreiben- und dann noch einen kleinen Hinweis ins Forum.. wie wäre das?


----------



## jochen (3. März 2006)

*AW: Koi Reportage bei N24*

Hallo..

Dafür gibt es im Internet eine gut Seite.
Einfach mal nach TVinfo.de googeln....entsprechenden Begriff zB. Garten (oder was euch alles interessiert) unter Suchen eingeben.


----------

